# Is anybody using a standalone ecu



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

*Is anybody using a standalone ecu pics added*

Hi guys I have just built a 2.5 big turbo 4wd with forged internals i have the engine running but an trying to use the egas and (canbus rev counter & haldex) from the original bosch me 7.5 ecu.
Has anyone ever done this sucessfully before or could anyone help with some detail of whats involved..

Thanks in advance


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-034-Standalone-Runs-revs-and-returns-to-idle


----------



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds bad ass. Ive always wanted a standalone project car. This
thread could probably help a little, look near the end of it.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

johnathon ross said:


> Hi guys I have just built a *2.5 big turbo 4wd with forged internals *i have the engine running but an trying to use the egas and (canbus rev counter & haldex) from the original bosch me 7.5 ecu.
> Has anyone ever done this sucessfully before or could anyone help with some detail of whats involved..
> 
> Thanks in advance


pics or it did not happen... :laugh:


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2.5-swap

this guy is doing a similar setup but using a distiburtor i believe.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

I have decided to use a stanalone egas controller which has eliminated issues - and am using the bosch to runs the rev counter & 4wd system etc. 
Thanks to all helpfull suggestions.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

just some snaps of my setup: 


























Ready to tune now ...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Is that an extended 1.8t intake?!?! Looks killer!:laugh:


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Try tying to canbus wires from the diff into the cars main canbus wire and see if that works.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

What exhaust manifold are you running?


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

I tuned the car at low boost - 1 bar it made 472 hp @7900 rpm the engine has great potential...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

johnathon ross said:


> I tuned the car at low boost - 1 bar it made 472 hp @7900 rpm the engine has great potential...


 pics or it didnt happen


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

johnathon ross said:


> I tuned the car at low boost - 1 bar it made 472 hp @7900 rpm the engine has great potential...


 vid would be even better


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> pics or it didnt happen


 Pics of what ? 
next you will be asking to sniff the seat of my car ....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

johnathon ross said:


> Pics of what ?
> next you will be asking to sniff the seat of my car ....


 could i really sniff it?? lol... 

pics of all the set up. or a vid... 

it would be awesome to see a 2.5t awd


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

pics are on post #7!  

I was hoping to see a dyno sheet or something... 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

johnathon ross said:


> just some snaps of my setup:


 :what: Why is the thorttle body all of a sudden on the other side of the motor in the second pic?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

switch hitter?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> :what: Why is the thorttle body all of a sudden on the other side of the motor in the second pic?


That's why I was asking about the intake. If they just bolt up and you can just section one more cylinder on, it may be time to buy two 1.8t intakes... I already have a low budget valve cover that'll be on the way soon... May as well do an intake too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

johnathon ross said:


> I tuned the car at low boost - 1 bar it made 472 hp @7900 rpm the engine has great potential...


lol, i meant pics of the dyno sheet.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Audi4u said:


> What exhaust manifold are you running?


SPA Andre


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I have just pushed 1.8 bar boost and the car is amazing, really usable even with a big turbo


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

that's awesome. can you please post a video of this beast in action


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

johnathon ross said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have just pushed 1.8 bar boost and the car is amazing, really usable even with a big turbo


1.8 bar???

as 26.45 psi??? on a 2.5??

what have you done to make it "not-a-bomb"???

what are your mods?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Still waiting on an answer about the flip-flopped intake.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I find it a little strange how there are no pics with the awd setup, no dyno graphs, no videos of the car running whatsoever and also from the previous pics posted it doesnt even look like you are using this motor on a mkv platform. Is it just me? :screwy:


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

i'm pretty sure if that was my setup, i would be hookin out pictures, viddies, and have a build thread going like nobodies business. second guy on vortex that possibly has a mean 2.5 (the other being the mkiii awd bt in the hybrid fourm) setup that hasn't even dropped a nice teaser. shame.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol I want to believe this but I gotta say dyno or it didn't happen


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

I'm just enjoying it at the moment I will post pics etc soon enough ...


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

johnathon ross said:


> I'm just enjoying it at the moment I will post pics etc soon enough ...


so show us. pretty please. ill send you flowers.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

I will send you an edible arrangement


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> I will send you an edible arrangement


i'll just jizz my pants! lol..


pix!!!


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

I will get pics up in the next 10 days


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Two days left!


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

it looks like its in an engine bay of a tt


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

Just some snaps of the car i will get more detailed ones later - sorry for the delay. 
I have been testing the engine with 2.2 bar boost peak and holding 1.95 bar.. seems good and strong.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Soooo... What's the dillio with that intake mani?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

TeamZleep said:


> Soooo... What's the dillio with that intake mani?


 Looks like an old 5 cylinder audi intake mani. At first I was skeptical but the setup looks nice. Where are you located? Obviously its not in the States. 

Only thing i have a concern about is how much boost youre running. You say 2.2 bar which is like 31 psi. What size turbo are you running and what octane gas?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Its a right side drive car and I thought the 2.5 was only a US motor well until they made a boosted version?


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

I have a built engine which is designed to take 2.6 bar boost ... 
I am pushing my turbo flat out it is one of the new Garrett GTX3582R turbo with the new blade design. 
Intake manifold has been fabricated - I am running a 8600rpm rev limit. 
I am using 99 octane fuel from the pump. 
Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Sooooo an extended and flipped 1.8t mani? 

(I ask because I'm looking for a cheap solution to an expensive problem).


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> I find it a little strange how there are no pics with the awd setup, no dyno graphs, no videos of the car running whatsoever and also from the previous pics posted it doesnt even look like you are using this motor on a mkv platform. Is it just me? :screwy:


 its not, nobody said it was on a mkv platform. its real alright  

lol just made it to second page and see the car:beer: lol damn im alittle late:facepalm:


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

TeamZleep said:


> Sooooo an extended and flipped 1.8t mani?
> 
> (I ask because I'm looking for a cheap solution to an expensive problem).


 can you please answer this man.i would also like to know before i spend unnecesary money. 
awesome car btw:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

TeamZleep said:


> Sooooo an extended and flipped 1.8t mani?
> 
> (I ask because I'm looking for a cheap solution to an expensive problem).


 I dont think its that easy. You wouldnt be able to just extend and flip a 1.8t manifold because all the runners would have the bungs for the injectors on the bottom then. Im sure its a manifold from some euro inline 5 that was machined to work or something along those lines.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

MattWayMK5 said:


> I dont think its that easy. You wouldnt be able to just extend and flip a 1.8t manifold because all the runners would have the bungs for the injectors on the bottom then. Im sure its a manifold from some euro inline 5 that was machined to work or something along those lines.


 probably right but wishful thinking non the less. we can dream cant we.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> I dont think its that easy. You wouldnt be able to just extend and flip a 1.8t manifold because all the runners would have the bungs for the injectors on the bottom then. Im sure its a manifold from some euro inline 5 that was machined to work or something along those lines.


 i think your right. but look at the intake mani in the pic above. the runners dont even line up. the middle ones are crooked and filled with weld to seal it. at least thats what it looks like.... but at least its not plastic.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well it looks like two 1.8t manifolds to make a fifth cylinder, then the runners cut and flipped. Look at the previous pictures. The TB is on the passenger side and there aren't welds on the runners, but it looks like the mani has been extended. Then on the later pictures, there's welds on the runners, and the TB is on the driver's side, and the TB is tilted up not down.... 

I need to pick up a 1.8t manifold... I found my solution.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

Hi Guys, 
thanks for all the pm's about the inlet manifold - I am currently designing, building and testing new manifolds, I will be making a batch of ten if you are interested in owning one just drop me a pm :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

PM'ed.


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

nice work, do you have any hp #'s when you ran the high boost levels? are you running stock cams? thanks (i am in the process of a similar build, but in an awd mk1,quick shot of it.)


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

any details on that engine mount?


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

Audi4u said:


> any details on that engine mount?


 it's a custom dual poly unit i fabbed ,bolted to a modified oem 2.5 engine mount bracket, it is then bolted to a pedestal that is welded onto the mk1 frame rail.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thats a pretty engine!


----------

